# stiff upper lip



## ju_on_holiday

does anyone know how you do say "stiff upper lip"?xxx


----------



## Gil

to keep a siff upper lip:
demeurer imperturbable


----------



## edwingill

rester phlegmatique


----------



## Gil

ou flegmatique


----------



## Karmaeleon

Bonjour,
je vais déterrer cette discussion, car j'aurais besoin d'un substantif qui exprime la "stiff upper lip" proverbiale des anglais.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plaît?
phlegmatique / flegmatique, en dehors de ne pas être des substantifs, ne me semblent pas satisfaisants...

Merci beaucoup d'avance!

K.

PS - changé pour demander si "imperturbabilité" serait acceptable?


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm not convinced mais juste pour faire passer le temps  :
*"le flegme"* légendaire des Anglais ? 
*"l'attitude imperturbable"* ? (bof)

Voilà, je repars et attends avec vous (bienvenue au fait) de meilleures réponses


----------



## Jean-Louis

peut-être plutôt quelque chose comme "ferme" "résolu" "déterminé" c'est-à-dire qui ne se laisse pas abattre par l'adversité.


----------



## archijacq

impassibilité


----------



## Karmaeleon

Merci pour les réponses, et pour la bienvenue 

impassibilité! Merci, archijacq - je crois que cela va faire l'affaire, mieux que imperturbabilité... (de toute façon, je vais aussi laisser "stif upper lip" entre guillemets dans le texte pour éviter des malentendus)

Merci beaucoup!
K.


----------



## orlando09

Well, in Astérix chez les Bretons a character says: "Gardez votre lèvre supérieure rigide". Not sure this is recommended usage though...
 Maybe : soyez courageux, would convey part of the sense? I like some of the suggestions here though.


----------



## clairet

I don't think "impassibilité" is right.  the best description so far is Jean-Louis's, #7.


----------



## stephou

Could "ne pas se démonter" be right ?


----------



## clairet

"to have a stiff upper lip" means to deal with felt adversity (i.e. one does not regard the adversity with equanimity) in an uncomplaining, courageous manner.  "Volonté, résolution, détermination" are in the right area but are more general nouns.  "Impassibilité", at least as described in the WR dico, as "equanimity" misses the crucial element of dealing courageously and silently with something one does not at all feel equanimity about.

It isn't about BEING unruffled either (the "se démonter" suggestion) though it IS about not SHOWING that one is disturbed, upset etc.


----------



## quinoa

On peut ausi jouer avec  "la lèvre impassible", ou autre idéee ??


----------



## clairet

L'apparence d'impassibilité?  Still doesn't quite convey the fact that the person concerned is being courageous.


----------



## clairet

I think "maîtrise de soi" does it.  It contains the crucial idea of actively containing one's emotions.  Nicomon's other suggestions seem to me on the same dimension but with an insufficient degree of *active* containment - _flegme_ has hardly any; _stoicisme_ not quite enough (unless these words have different connotations in French from English).

My only remaining question would be if "maîtrise de soi" contains the idea of not showing emotion which is an essential part of a "stiff upper lip" (i.e. the lip must not quiver, as it tends to do under emotional pressure).


----------



## quinoa

Don't you think "maîtrise de soi" evokes a wide range of situations, some of them being hard or tense, and gives a wise analysis of  the character's nature.
As for "keep a stiff upper lip", it goes less deep in the interpretation, we stay at the surface.
But I'm not a Native.


----------



## Nicomon

Actually, although I suggested it, _maîtrise de soi_ would not be my first choice. What made me think of _stoïcisme_ is this definition :


> Courage devant la souffrance sous le couvert de l’indifférence.


 Now to show the "physical aspect" of "stiff upper lip", expressions like _sans ciller/ sans broncher_ come to mind. 

However, contrary to clairet, I think that _impassibilité / demeurer impassible_ works fine.


> Impassible : Qui n’exprime aucune émotion, aucun trouble; qui ne laisse pas voir ses sentiments. Il resta impassible devant le juge. Un visage, un regard impassible.


----------



## clairet

I was only reacting to the WR dico definition of _impassibilité_ as _equanimity_ - which certainly doesn't express _stiff upper lip_ correctly. But the definition given by Nicomon seems to express the latter well. Is there a possible ambiguity in using _impassibilité_, since we have two different definitions? Probably context would make clear which applied.


----------



## Birgit17

I came across this sentence and suddenly, off the top of my head, I think about this French translation : " Rester de marbre" . What do you think about it?


----------



## Nicomon

@ Birgit17 - À mon avis, ça fonctionne.  


> Etre / rester de marbre
> Être impassible, ne pas montrer ses sentiments
> Ne pas réagir aux informations importantes ou aux provocations


 *Source*


----------



## Birgit17

Oui, il me semble aussi. Après réflexion,  peut-être un peu désuet, tout de même.  On le trouve davantage dans l'expression écrite , à mon humble opinion.


----------



## Ageoff

Birgit17 said:


> What do you think about it?



Beaucoup de bien.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Birgit :   Le  registre n'est pas le même, mais cela correspond tout à fait à la définition du dictionnaire Cambridge :

STIFF UPPER LIP | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


> Someone who has a stiff upper lip does not show their feelings when they are upset


   On peut lire _poker-faced _dans la liste de synonymes. Je ne sais pas où est passé le post auquel Clairet fait référence au post 16


clairet said:


> Nicomon's other suggestions


... mais en 2009 (post 18) j'ai mentionné le mot s_toïcisme.   _
Quelqu'un a suggéré _stoïque _dans ce fil : poker face, poker-faced



*poker-faced,
 pokerfaced* _adj_(showing no emotion) (_visage_)impassible _adj_de marbre _loc adj_


----------



## Birgit17

Ageoff said:


> Beaucoup de bien.



Merci 🙂



Nicomon said:


> @ Birgit :   Le  registre n'est pas le même, mais cela correspond tout à fait à la définition du dictionnaire Cambridge :


Merci.


----------



## clairet

"poker-faced" can apply whether, for example, one receives good or bad news, i.e. to any situation where one wants to hide one's emotions (such as in a game of poker. where your next card may be good or bad for you).  So it's only a partial synonym for "stiff upper lip" which does not apply at all to receiving good news - it would be a ludicrous, indeed impossible, reaction to good news.

After all these years, I think the best suggestion so far is Nicomon's "stoicisme" with the definition he attached " Courage devant la souffrance sous le couvert de l’indifférence."  It's possible that the historical Stoics would have indeed been poker-faced in the face of good as well as bad news, but in English usage at least it is not normally possible to be stoic in the face of good news.  In recommending Nicomon's suggestion I'm depending on the accuracy for French usage of his attached definition.


----------



## wildan1

To me, _poker-faced _describes a lack of visible reaction; whereas _have/keep a stiff upper lip_ reflects one's internal courage in the face of challenge--you might well have a visible reaction, but you are resolute in your brave/unwavering intentions.


----------



## Dripweed

‘To keep a stiff upper lip’ is, I think, roughly equivalent to _‘ne trahir aucune émotion’. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Birgit17 said:


> " Rester de marbre" . What do you think about it?


Pour moi, "rester de marbre" ne convient pas  car celui qui _reste de marbre_ ne cache pas ses sentiments, il n'en éprouve pas.


> "rester de marbre" est employé de façon métaphorique pour signifier « conserver une attitude dépourvue de toute émotion ».  En somme, on désigne par cette expression la froideur et la dureté d’une personne.
> L'expression de la semaine : Rester de marbre - Edilivre - publier un livre en ligne





> Synonymes:
> rester de marbre (v. intr.)
> ne faire ni chaud ni froid  (V), rester de glace  (V), voir d'un œil sec  (V+comp, figuré)







clairet said:


> I think the best suggestion so far is Nicomon's "stoïcisme"


+ 1


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> To me, _poker-faced _describes a lack of visible reaction...


  Il est bien connu que les synonymes parfaits n'existent pas.  C'est pareil en français. 


clairet said:


> Nicomon's "stoicisme" with the definition she attached [...]


 Thank you clairet.  But just so you know... my avatar is a she rabbit. 

Cela dit, je continue de penser que _rester de marbre_ (qui pour moi n'est pas forcément synonyme de _être de marbre)  _convient si le sens voulu est la définition citée plus haut (post 24)  :  ... _not show their feelings when they are upset. _ 

L'expression est traduite par _remain impassive_ dans le dico de WR (et ailleurs).

Il y a aussi ce fil  assez court : Rester de marbre


----------



## Birgit17

Oui. Je suis d'accord que " rester de marbre" n'implique pas que nous n' ayons aucune difficulté à rester..de marbre.  Cela n'induit pas que la personne est dénuée de sentiments ou qu'elle est indifférente.


----------



## clairet

Apologies to Nicomon for not looking carefully at her avatar.  I have a difficulty with my own avatar that it is sometimes read as Claire T instead of a variety of Bordeaux wine (mainly consumed locally). 

On "remain impassive": for me it lacks the necessary implication of "in the face of bad news/events".  One can remain impassive on receiving good news ("the poker player's face remained impassive as he realised his hand was now a winning one").     So even if "rester de marbre" can be used in a similar sense to "stiff upper lip" it would retain some ambiguity unless the context was clear.


----------



## JClaudeK

Birgit17 said:


> Cela n'induit pas que la personne est dénuée de sentiments ou qu'elle est indifférente.


Désolée de ne pas être d'accord (il suffit de regarder les différentes définitions (#31) + celle-ci


> Être froid, fermé, dépourvu de toute émotion.
> Au XVIIIe siècle apparaît l'expression rester de marbre pour désigner la froideur et la dureté d'une personne dépourvue de toute émotion.




Quoi qu'il en soit, _rester de marbre_ n'exprime pas ceci


wildan1 said:


> one's internal courage in the face of challenge--you might well have a visible reaction, but you are resolute in your brave/unwavering intentions


----------



## Nicomon

@ JClaudeK :   Il est facile de choisir la définition qui nous convient le mieux.  Moi, je préfère celles que j'ai citées au post 21.
Et pour l'anglais "stiff upper lip"... je comprends celle du dico Cambridge  (post 24) ou celle-ci, de Collins  :





> If you say that someone is keeping a stiff upper lip, you mean that they are not showing any emotion even though it is difficult for them not to.


 À tort ou à raison, je fais une nuance entre  _*être* de marbre _et _*rester* de marbre_.

Dans le genre « expressions similaires » il y a : _ rester de glace / rester froid_


> " RESTER DE GLACE : "Froid, impassible, manifester aucune émotion.
> " RESTER DE MARBRE : "N'exprimer aucun sentiment, afficher une attitude figée comme dans la pierre._
> " _RESTER FROID : "Ne manifester aucune émotion, demeurer impassible.   Source


In a nutshell...
_Rester de marbre_ may be closer to _poker face_ and _demeurer stoïque / stoïcisme_ *or* _demeurer_ _impassible / impassibilité_  seem to be more in line with   _stiff upper lip._


> Poker face' is about hiding your emotion to deceive or trick.
> 'Stiff upper lip' is about controlling your emotions so you can do your duty.


 Au fond, c'est : _contrôler ses émotions.   _
Voir aussi le post 30 (Dripweed).   Je passe à un autre fil... je pense.


----------



## pointvirgule

> *keep a stiff upper lip *to maintain one's courage or composure during a time of trouble without giving way to or revealing one's emotions (Collins English, via freedic)


Dans un registre un peu plus relevé, je lance dans le tas les mots _impavide_ et _impavidité_.


----------



## Nicomon

Encore heureux que j'aie écrit  « ... je pense » à la fin de mon post précédent. 

Merci, pv.    Cette définition de Collins est meilleure à mon avis que celle que j'ai citée au post 36... aussi de Collins.
J'aurais dû penser au  Freedic.

Par contre -  j'ai presque honte de le dire -  _impavide / impavidité_ ne me sont pas familiers.
Je découvre que le synonyme le plus proche serait _ impassible / impassibilité.    _

J'ajoute ces liens vers le CNRTL

IMPAVIDE : Définition de IMPAVIDE
IMPAVIDE : Synonymie de IMPAVIDE


----------

